# Autosleeper Devon?



## StAubyns

We were in Clumber Park yesterday evening and saw a small Autosleeper parked near the cricket ground.

At first I thought it was a Nuevo but then I saw "Devon" on the side. It was also on a Mercedes chassis.

I have looked on the Autosleeper site but I cannot find a model called "Devon" or any on a Merc chassis.

Any ideas to satisfy my curiosity? :roll:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Geoff,

Autosleeper brought out a range of Merc chassised vans this Spring (some or maybe all were at P'boro Show). They are only selling them via Marquis outlets and of course A/S's Italian owners also own the Marquis chain. It's alleged that the rest of the A/S dealership network weren't too happy at not having the opportunity to sell a Merc based range.

Interior layouts similar to the normal A/S range but finishes and fabrics different.

SDA


----------



## StAubyns

thanks Andy

curiosity satisfied


----------



## Sargent

Hi,

Check www.devonconversions.com its not an AutoSleeper.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## 116724

Hi StAubyns. You are correct. Autosleepers do make a Devon.

The vehicle is produced for the Marquis County range on a Mercedes chassis. The layout is based on the Autosleeper Nuevo with a new classy interior.

You can check it out at marquismotorhomes.co.uk under the county range.

regards

CountyLad


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA

*Auto-Sleeper Mercedes*

Hi,

Just to clarify.

Auto-Sleepers launched a range of Mercedes
Motorhomes under the Marquis County range
at last february's NEC Show.

The range includes the:

Devon - a SWB end Kitchen
Suffolk - a MWB end lounge
Surrey - a MWB End Kitchen
Berkshire - a LWB end lounge.

All models have been received well
by both the consumer and media
which has reflected extremely well
in the sales volume.

At the NEC in October three new models
will be launched as part of the Marquis 
County range, the Northants, the Hampshire
and the Gloucester.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Nah then lad.

It's all very well launching them vans named after southern softy counties, but what about naming one after God's own county, the broad acres of Yorkshire.

Mind, don't go doing anything so foolish as naming one Humberside or Cleveland (washes mouth out with soap). 

A Yorkshire van'll need an extra clothes hook fer flat cap, bigger wardrobe fer t'wellies, an enormous oven fer Yorkshire portions and Yorkshire puds. Also a couple of cages in garidge fer whippets, brown corduroy furnishing fabrics and only a small fridge cos Theakstons should be served warm.

SDA (plastic Yorkshireman)


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA

*God's own Country*

Now old chap,

If we were to name them after God's own country they
would be named Merthyr, Tonypandy and Valley.

And like the Welsh, we Southern throughbreds have
been dealt a savage blow by God in his choice of
neighbours for us!!

Regards

Simon


----------



## spykal

*Re: Auto-Sleeper Mercedes*



Auto-SleeperAAA said:


> At the NEC in October three new models
> will be launched as part of the Marquis
> County range, the Northants, the Hampshire
> and the Gloucester.


Hi Simon

That sounds good ...

any chance of a sneak preview for MHF members :wink:

just slip a few photos into your next post... we won't show them to anyone else :lol:

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Auto-Sleeper Mercedes*



Auto-SleeperAAA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to clarify.
> 
> Auto-Sleepers launched a range of Mercedes
> Motorhomes under the Marquis County range
> at last february's NEC Show.
> 
> The range includes the:
> 
> Devon - a SWB end Kitchen
> Suffolk - a MWB end lounge
> Surrey - a MWB End Kitchen
> Berkshire - a LWB end lounge.
> 
> All models have been received well
> by both the consumer and media
> which has reflected extremely well
> in the sales volume.
> 
> At the NEC in October three new models
> will be launched as part of the Marquis
> County range, the Northants, the Hampshire
> and the Gloucester.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simon


So, the Northants has a six lane gangway up the middle, the Hampshire has a spinnaker plus a set of ropes instead of a handrake and the Gloucester's got a three oven Aga on board.

County stereotypes - wonderful things.

Andy


----------



## ingram

I may be interested in one with an 'island bed'........... the Middlesex?

H H H Ha Ha Har Harvey


----------

